# Tool Talk > Machines >  Prescription filling machine - GIF

## Jon

Prescription filling machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (Dec 24, 2019)

----------


## jdurand

Seems likely for cross contamination between all those drugs that are so potent you're supposed to wear gloves when touching if they're not for you.

----------


## Frank S

> Seems likely for cross contamination between all those drugs that are so potent you're supposed to wear gloves when touching if they're not for you.



And change gloves when changing the drugs you are handling.

----------


## Toolmaker51

What a little TicTac container wants to do when she grows up.
Altoids must be content storing hardware?

----------

